# Lynx fails to compile



## jonfr (Oct 19, 2017)

For some reasons www/lynx fails to compile with the following error.


```
LYStrings.c:1011:14: error: incomplete definition of type 'struct term'
        if (cur_term->type.Strings[code] != 0) {
            ~~~~~~~~^
/usr/local/include/ncurses/term.h:710:16: note: forward declaration of 'struct term'
typedef struct term TERMINAL;
               ^
LYStrings.c:1012:33: error: incomplete definition of type 'struct term'
            LYStrNCpy(*result, cur_term->type.Strings[code], (final - *result));
                               ~~~~~~~~^
./LYStrings.h:44:44: note: expanded from macro 'LYStrNCpy'
#define LYStrNCpy(dst,src,n) LYstrncpy(dst,src,(int)(n))
                                           ^~~
/usr/local/include/ncurses/term.h:710:16: note: forward declaration of 'struct term'
typedef struct term TERMINAL;
```
[/code][/code]

This thread here suggests that a fix has already been applied for this bug. I don't know why this bug happens. But I am trying to work my way around it. I don't know yet if I am going to be successful in doing so.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 19, 2017)

I have tried to build the port with success. Did you set any non-default options?


----------



## jonfr (Oct 19, 2017)

No. I don't have any special options enabled. I did compile the development version (www/lynx-current) without problems where this issue has been fixed. I can use that for now.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Oct 20, 2017)

I got www/lynx to compile successfully on one of my FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 boxen, too.

The only non-default option I used was to disable support for IPv6.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2017)

Portsmon appears to be broken right now but you can always see what the current state of a port/package is on the official build servers. If there's no build errors there it's likely a setting or compiler option  on your local system that's causing the problems.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portoverview.py?category=www&portname=lynx


----------

